#   >    100  124

## matergupp

.        ,  " ".  :          ,     .   ,         ?
                , ..        .

----------


## Rat1972

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=375344&page=15
 ,   ,    .

----------


## Plesen~

...      ,     160

----------


## Plesen~

,,           ..      ..  ,  (  )..      91  13.10.2003 (   ,     ).. 
 ,               (    30 . )        ...

   ""   .. ...      ?     -     ,      ???   ,   ,  ,      ?        ...

----------


## Plesen~

.  ...     .  ,       ...    ...

----------


## Rat1972

> 91  13.10.2003 (   ,     )..


!!!     !  



> ,              (    30 . )        ...


.    , ,   ,             :Wow:        ,   ,  ,    .          -         .

----------


## Plesen~

,     ...

----------


## 223

> ,     ...


 
....
   ,  !
   -      :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

.. -     ,     ..    ,       -       ..    -  .. -       ,

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
     (   ) ,       ,           . ,   ,       ,    "      ()     ??",       ,   ,          :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

,  , ,          :Wow: 
   ,       -1,      . 
 , ,  "      ,       .xls."     ?      ,    -1,      (, )???

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> ,     160


_   ,             - , , ,    ()  -  .        ,         !_ (  )

----------


## Rat1972

31  2010*. N*2261 "      "      1  2011 ....
    ,     ,    ...   :Frown:

----------


## frost66

?  , .

----------


## Rat1972

:Smilie: 

       31  2010*. N*2261
"      "

    ""  1      26  2010*. N*538 "             " (   , 2010, N*31, .*4237) :
1.          ,       ,                ,  .
2. ,        :
          ,       ,        ,     500 . ;
    ,       ,        ,     200 . ;
           ,      ,         ,       ,              ,           *.
3.           ..

                                                    ..*

_____________________________
*  ""  4      26  2010*. N*538 "             " (   , 2010, N*31, .*4237).

    1  2011 .
 N*19656



 31  2010*. N*2261

        ,       ,                

      :
    ,      ,        ,           ()           ;
       , ,   ()   ,   ,       , ,      ,  ,          ,           ()           ;
   .

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*, 
> 
> _   ,             - , , ,    ()  -  .        ,         !_ (  )


     ?       ,            ..
     ,     ..      ..

----------


## Rat1972

> ..


    Excel,       .
,        - ,    ... ,           - -   -   :Wow:

----------


## matergupp

"":
"10  2011 
!                ,     11 .           ."

       .

----------


## Rat1972

> 


 ...

----------


## Rat1972

,  ,      100 (    ) -  ,       ?       ?

----------


## Rat1972

100: _...       -6 "    "_    : "      ,       .      :    -   N -6,    -   N -6,       - *  N -6*"
 ?? ,   . 0504034  ?

----------


## Rat1972

. 0504034  -  ...

----------


## Rat1972

. :        . "",  .  , ,   -  ! "", , "       ".
 :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

, ,                    ( 100). ,  - ,   - .

----------


## Rat1972

- -     ?

----------


## frost66

.   1    Exel,    .xls -   ,  ,    ()   < 200 .     .       2  3.1

----------


## Rat1972

> 1    Exel


       (    ),   ...

----------


## frost66

-1  1    .     Exel    .                  ? -     . ,   ,         ,   -   ,      -  .    ?

----------


## Rat1972

> -1  1    .


    -1 ,        (   ,    -1 ,   ,     ). 



> ?


 ?  ?           ,      Excel  ,   ?

----------


## frost66

.    -    ,    1,      .

----------


## Rat1972

,        ,     ...?    ,       (     ): "  ,  ...".   ** ,   ?    ,    ,   -  ??

----------


## Rat1972

> -    ,    1,      .


  -.          , ,        ?                :Abuse: 
        Excel.

----------


## Qwer12Qwer12

> ...


 ,          -     ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,          -     ...


-, ,       ...

----------


## Qwer12Qwer12

> -, ,       ...


  ,    () 15,625%     .

----------


## matergupp

,       100 ?      .2    6    ( )
  ?     . !!!!

----------


## Rat1972

> .2    6    ( )


 ,           ??
     -      (,    )?

----------

, .      ""     .

----------


## matergupp

8(499) 237 24 95.  10-00  18-00  . .
       (   )

----------


## Rat1972

Excel.        "    ".

----------


## Rat1972

*matergupp*, 
     "**   "?     -1  ?     ?

----------

.  -1  ..  ..   . .

----------


## matergupp

, ,   .      .      .

----------


## Rat1972

,       ,      .   **   -   ? ,        .   ...

----------


## matergupp

Rat1972    .

----------


## Plesen~

> Excel.        "    ".


 ,    -

----------


## Plesen~

> 8(499) 237 24 95 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************8(499) 237 24 95******end_of_the_skype_highlighting.  10-00  18-00  . .
>        (   )


  -  ?

----------


## matergupp

*-1 2   *

----------


## Rat1972

"   " -1,        0317001  0504087	??

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> ,    -


,     Framework.    , ,   ...

----------


## 123ns

-1  1     ?

----------


## 123ns

,          ?

----------


## matergupp

Excel,     
   -1,    .

----------


## Plesen~

> *-1 2   *


 ,    ?    ,    ?

----------


## Plesen~

> -1  1     ?


     ,     ..

----------


## Plesen~

> ,          -     ...


      -   ,    ,      ..

----------


## Qwer12Qwer12

> -   ,    ,      ..


   ...

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> ,    ?    ,    ?


  ,   ,   ,    . )  2  124  "    ",   "   "...
  ,              ...

  -, ,          -  0317001  0504087??  -1 (0317001)
 -      ,   ??

----------


## Rat1972

*123ns*, 



> ,          ?


  ,  .
*Plesen~*, 



> -   ,    ,      ..


,  ,   ...

----------


## SD.

*Rat1972*, 
   ,    6,   -1 (0317001)

.S. 6 -    ( ).  :Wink: 

P.S.S. -1(0317001)  ,     ,   (0504087),      -1.

----------


## Rat1972

> .S. 6 -    ( ).


.       ,   -   .



> P.S.S. -1(0317001)  ,     ,   (0504087),      -1.


,        ,  -1        ??? Ÿ       1  (, ,      ,   1    0504087).

----------


## Rat1972

_        ,          (    100 000 ).          ( 16.02.2011.),        ._
-   :Abuse:       .     .
_
     (     100 000.)_
-, ,  .

----------


## frost66

-          -    ?  .

----------


## Rat1972

"   " -   -   ,    -1  -6.

----------


## Rat1972

16      :Abuse:

----------


## matergupp

18-00

----------


## matergupp



----------


## frost66

...
                .       ?      ?    ?    100?

----------


## frost66

...   .         .     .     -1,    ...      ?   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> .       ?


, .
        ,            :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> ...


???

----------


## Rat1972

> 18-00


    -  19.00  20.00...

----------


## Plesen~

..    ,  , ""      ..     1000   ?
   -     -        ,     -   - ,         ,            ,             ,   ...

----------


## Rat1972

> 1000   ?


       ... ,  ,         . 



> -   - ,         ,


            ,      ?              (     ..),      ,              100,        ,       ,       :Wow:  
    ,        -   ...

----------


## Rat1972

:
             .

- ! - , ,     ,         .

----------


## frost66

- - ,     .      .   ..

----------


## Rat1972

*frost66*, 
   . 3.2.8     ,  "        **   1,2,3.1,.3.2,3.3".
    ,         .   :Smilie:

----------


## frost66

.   ,       ?  .
    -           .
 ,       ?

----------


## frost66

-   - .9 
!     ?

----------


## Rat1972

*frost66*, 
      100 (. )  2),   "  ,    " (   ).   ** ,   * ,  * . 
       -   .

----------


## Rat1972

:
_           :_
 ...         ,         ???  " " , ,    .   ,            .

----------


## tpcadm

...
-    -      ?
     (  ),      ...
 ?

----------


## Rat1972

. ,    11 ,   ( 11  )     ,    9.30  :Abuse:

----------


## Rat1972

*tpcadm*, 



> -    -      ?


,           (,    )?
        ()     ?

----------


## frost66

,     ,       .
   ,  >500      .

----------


## frost66

.  ,   ,     ,      2.4 . ,            .

----------


## Rat1972

> .  ,   ,     ,      2.4 . ,            .


!

----------


## frost66

> (  ),      ...
>  ?


   ?  ..

----------


## Rat1972

*frost66*, 



> .  ,   ,     ,      2.4 .


   2.4,   2.3, ,  "   , 
                  200 . ,
                    ( 
                )"
  ,            (, ),     200000 -    .

----------


## Plesen~

> . ,    11 ,   ( 11  )     ,    9.30


     ,     30 ,       12 ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ...


-   ..




> -    -      ?


   :
    :
-     25.01.2011  100    28.01.2011  124      ( );
-        ,   ,        ;
-   5   25.01.2011  100,    2    10.02.2011  15-399,           (, ),               ;
-     »  2  28.01.2011  124     (2 ).
       -,   *    (   )*    -1;
-  ƻ  2     25.01.2011  100      ;
-       ( )   3   25.01.2011  100          ;
-          ()  ,             ,       25  2011 .  100           .

----------


## Rat1972

> -   ..


  -,              :Wow: 



> :


,                FAQ  ?

----------


## frost66

,       .
         ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,       .
>          ?


    ,                      :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

*Rat1972*,   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> Rat1972,   ?


-.
,       ,        ,    ,     -   (!)         ,    , __ ?   ,  *   !!*!,   *, *  (  )

          ,               ...

,              - ,       .  -      ...

----------


## Rat1972

,      ,   , ,            (   ,     ).

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> :


     ?       ...

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*, 
> 
>      ?       ...


    ,   :


    :
1.         16  ( http://is-mon.ru/media/aismon/progs/psd_mon.7z ).      .              ( https://is-mon.ru/media/aismon/progs...ual_update.pdf ).

2.  ()   (      ):
       -      (  );
       - -        (  );
       - -        (  ).

3.      :
       -              100  124 ( http://is-mon.ru/media/aismon/docs/d...ost100&124.doc );
       -    ,            ( http://is-mon.ru/media/aismon/docs/o..._docs_opis.doc );
       -    ,                           ( http://is-mon.ru/media/aismon/docs/p..._docs_opis.doc );
       -       .


    :
...

----------


## Plesen~

> ,              - ,       .  -      ...


?      ???

----------


## Plesen~

> , __ ?   ,  *   !!*!,   *, *  (  )


  :Smilie:          ,    22 ,   1   (  -) 10 ,         2200 ,  -      3   ""  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

,               :Smilie:   ,  :Smilie:

----------


## Voque

,  -6    ???

   01.01.11....     ....   ... ....

----------


## matergupp

Voque

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> ?      ???


...      :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

, ,    ,   "   "     25    :yes:

----------


## matergupp

*Rat1972*
   ?

----------

,     ,     ,      25 . 
 ,      ?     50 . -     15 .    ,        . -      .        .

----------


## Voque

> -   ..
> 
> 
> 
>    :
>     :
> -     25.01.2011  100    28.01.2011  124      ( );
> -        ,   ,        ;
> -   5   25.01.2011  100,    2    10.02.2011  15-399,           (, ),               ;
> ...



     ??
 , !!

----------


## Voque

24  ...  ,  ... -6 -    ??

----------


## Rat1972

> *Rat1972*
>    ?


 ,                -        .

----------


## Plesen~

> 50 . -     15 .    ,        . -      .        .


       ... ..               , 
        500 .  -  ,   ,              " ,  "...     ?  ,       ,     ,         ,     6 -    4 ..

----------


## Rat1972

> (   )    -1;


 ,       ....   ""??   :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

> 24  ...  ,  ... -6 -    ??


,     24.02  ?

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
 ,      ?   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     24.02  ?


 -  , ,   ...
  ,      28 ,    25- - ,             :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,       ....   ""??


  :Smilie:

----------


## Voque

> ,     24.02  ?


,  -   24.02 ..

*  -6 ???*

    ..    ....     ....     .....  :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

*Voque*, 
    : "-  ƻ  2     25.01.2011  100     ;"



> ??


         (    , )   ,   .

----------


## Plesen~

> -  , ,   ...
>   ,      28 ,    25- - ,


26-27  -  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*, 
>  ,      ?   ?


 , ?

----------


## frost66

.     19.   . ,    -       -   .

----------


## Plesen~

,         ,    -  500    ,    ..      ,      ,  .. :Smilie:   ...      ,             ..

----------


## Rat1972

> 26-27  -


 :Razz:

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> , ?


... ...        (      )  - , ,    ... , ,  ,    :Smilie: 
 "" -  **     ,    ...

----------

-    ?   ?

----------

?      ?   -  .

----------


## Plesen~

"" -,    ...  -  ,   ,,    ..

     ,    ...

----------

.  

18  2011 

: ,  

!

        18 .       .               .     ,       "",   !

----------


## Rat1972

> ,       "",   !


...

----------


## Rat1972

,     3000,     , ,     101  - , ,       ?      ,     ,          ?

----------


## Plesen~

,    ?  :Smilie: )

----------


## Plesen~

> ,       "",   !


      ..    ,   -    -  ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ? )


   ,  ... 
   - ,    ,    (       ,               - 91, -1, -6...)

----------


## matergupp

!        500 ?
 :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

..

----------

?           .    ,  ?

----------


## frost66

.    .  19 .       429 .  38 .   -,  (  )   .     .     .

----------


## Rat1972

*frost66*, 



> 38 .


 -     ? 
 ?

----------


## frost66

-    .   >500  , ,     ,   500 .

----------


## Plesen~

> 19


 ,                  ?

----------


## Plesen~

> -    .


           ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,  ?


8   300 ..
        ,      ,      ,    - ,

----------


## Rat1972

,    ,        ,   - ,   ,     ""         :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

*Rat1972*,      ,       ?      ,  ..    ?

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
,   .   "     ".        	"   ".     ...?
, ,  - ,    "     "          ("   "  ..).

----------


## Rat1972

150      :Abuse:

----------

> ,     3000,     , ,     101  - , ,       ?      ,     ,          ?


       3000 ..    ?      .....  :    ( 1500 )   "" ?

----------


## frost66

,       .

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*, 
> ,   . .


      ,  ..   3    /,

----------


## Plesen~

> 150


  754  :Smilie: 
 ? :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> 3000 ..    ?


     .
  -   ,    ?



> .....


 -, ,  (   " ",    ). 
, ,    -       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
,     - ?

----------

3000  200 000 .         -     ,        ,       .               ,     ,    .        ,     .

----------


## Rat1972

> 3000  200 000 .


 -, ,  ** 3000     ?

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*, 
> ,     - ?


????

----------


## Rat1972

> ????


...        ( , ) ,    ,   ?    ? 
   ,       ,    ,   -   ,            :Wow:

----------

> ...        ( , ) ,    ,   ?    ? 
>    ,       ,    ,   -   ,


  -   .       ? -     .   .   1500 ...

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
     ,     ... ,  ,  .    -  ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Plesen~

> ...        ( , ) ,


   ..   1 ..

----------


## Rat1972

> ..   1 ..


,   ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   ?    ?


  ,    ,    :

"   (-),     ,  ,   .
  (,   )   ."

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   ...


    ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,       ,    ,


 ,         500  2 ,                  ..

----------


## Plesen~

,  .    ..   ..

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


   ...       __  ,   ** ...  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ,    :


,       ,     ,    ...    ,        -       -    ...

----------


## Plesen~

...      12    ,

----------


## Rat1972

-   ,          -   -   ,       :Frown:     2261 - ,   124 -    :Frown:           500  -      ...?
(        - ,    "    "...)

----------


## frost66

15-245 25-01-2011 .  ). ,    ,    .

----------

.          " "     1.   - ?

----------


## Rat1972

,      ,       ( ,    )       200000    :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> .          " "     1.   - ?


,   "" - ,     . 
,        , ...  ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

-  , , **         ,     .      **      ,       200       ???

         "  ": "      ". , , ???

----------

> "  ": "      ". , , ???


 .  200 . -  2.5
     ,     10.04.2011

----------


## Rat1972

2.5 -   " "!        .
    ,      ,   .
      -   , ,             2.5      2.5?????????  :Demonstration:

----------

*Rat1972*, 
       .
:       ... :Confused: 
        ,     ?

----------


## Rat1972

> :       ...


,  . ,      ,      excel ...

**, 
    3000    ?

----------

*Rat1972*, 
    - .      ""   ",   , "          ""
   3000  ,

----------

. 
  . -3026 . 
 - 986 .
. . - 2938 .
     .

     ... :Abuse:

----------


## Plesen~

..     ,           ...      ..
      ,  ..         1200 ,   ?          "" ?

----------


## Rat1972

3000  ,      ...    , .
   ,       200     ,        2.5,      ???? (  2.5)

----------


## Rat1972

Plesen`

      ,  ..         1200 ,   ?          "" ? 

--...

----------


## Rat1972

"  ,   ",   ,      200000???    ,     ???    - , ?

----------

frost66  ,      .         .    ,  -    ?

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
  ,                  ...?

----------


## Rat1972

,  __ .      ,      2.5 -     ???

----------

> ,  ..         1200 ,   ?          "" ?


    -   ?

-        ,      .

----------

(, ) .     ,       .    200 .       3000  200000 -     -      10.04.2011

----------


## Rat1972

3000  200000 -     -      10.04.2011 

        2.5          ,   ...?

----------

.     .- -        -   ..
   2010    .,     "    ,      . ".   ,    "  ,   447 ".

----------


## Rat1972

.

Plesen`
     2.5 (, ,   ).   -      200000      2.5?  :Smilie:  
    .              200  - -   139 .

----------


## Plesen~

> -   ?
> 
> -        ,      .


,          -      ..  -  , -...   -        ...    ,    -   -1  ...             ,     -     ,   ..      ..     -  ..     ...  ,        ..

----------

*Rat1972 * , 
    2.5     2009 ,     2010 . -    10.04.2011.       Excele,

----------

*Rat1972 * , 
    60 .  -  86 ,  . .  3000

----------


## matergupp

!
  ,   " "     - ,  ,  .  :
1.    ,
2.        (  ),
3.  .....
4.   -,     (   .   )
5.     .
6.   (        ), ,                 ,    . .
7.      .   ,-        .    .
    .               -.    -       -.
    !

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> ..


  , ,  -?   ...?

----------


## Rat1972

,       3000...     2.5  , ,       ...  :Wow:

----------

!!!   ,   !!! 1)               .10	"          "	     ,    ???
  (,   )   .	       
2)     - -1  2 .

----------


## 123ns

1)    - - 2 
2)

----------


## frost66

2 ?   1 .  -     ?

----------


## frost66

[QUOTE=;53176967]!!!   ,   !!! 1)               .10	"          "	     ,    ???
  (,   )   .	       

        -

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
?

----------


## matergupp

?
,     ,     .
   1 . (   ,    )

----------

.   .  ,   .  -    ,   ?  ?

----------

...  -  +  = .

----------

- 2  1,     2.

----------


## matergupp

.

----------

- 2  1,     2. 
   -   .    -   ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

,   447       2.3 - 500 ,   200,  .        .         200  500 ,         ?      200  500,     -   2.5...???

----------


## Rat1972

, , ...
  -    -     .

----------

.

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*, 
> ?

----------


## BorisG

> -   . ...


 ,       .  :Wink:

----------


## Plesen~

> , , ...
>   -    -     .


  24.02    ..             ,      -         ,    ,         ,        .. 
,,      -       ... 
 ,     5  -   ,   -   ,    -     ..     ?  ..     ,    ,    ,  ..      -    ,   ,  ...       ,  1.5    ....
 ,        ..  ,              ,          ,   ,              ....     5- ...
 ,   -,     ,          (  )...

----------


## Plesen~

15  ...

----------


## Rat1972

> 15  ...


, , ...

----------


## Plesen~

,   ,      -      ,         ,      ..

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
   ,     ,  ,  ...?

----------


## Plesen~

,         ?      ?  ?    ?  
   (          )     ..       (-  ),  ,         ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,         ?


      ,      100 ,  ,     2010 (  996).     "**     " (        996).

----------


## Rat1972

, ,     219 -  ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,      100 ,  ,     2010 (  996).


             ,

----------


## Plesen~

> , ,     219 -  ,


    ... 
 N 226
 28.02.2011 		               ,          ,       

,       ?

----------


## Rat1972

,   ,    -         (   )...   :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

-    ",  15-  ,    " -       .6  100  25.01.2011?
 ,      ,      ???

----------


## Plesen~

,   , 
   (      )      -     , ...       05.08.2011,     , ,      ..
        ,    ,        , 
     ""-   ,         ,    ,       ,      ,     ,
,   "  "   447? ? ?   ,    ,      ,    - 1 ,     ?     ? 
 ,   ....   , ,    ,     ,     ,      -   ,   ...  ..   ,   ...

----------


## Plesen~

,  ...

----------


## Rat1972

,    12.08.2011 15-3808    ...? ,      ""  ,     ( 17 )     ,    . 
    - ,      .      -    ..,        (, !)

          ?

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
** **      ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ?


 ,     ,  , - ,

----------


## Rat1972

( ),    -  ,

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    .


       - ..      "    "  -,         ,          447 .   ..         

 ,

----------


## Rat1972

,        - ( ),                     :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

> ( ),    -  ,


    ,           ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> - ( )


        ,   ""

----------


## Tarapyneshka

-         .           ""  ,      ?!          .

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> ,


 ...? ,      (),     ,   ,   ... 
, ,      ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

, ,  -     200000  500000    , ,     .          2.5. ,      -    2.5...?

----------


## Rat1972

- , ,  ,      " "  .
        " "  :Abuse:

----------


## Rat1972

310  18.04.2012,        - :
"         ,    "  30.06.2012.
   -  , ,         (   )   ?!?!?

----------


## Rat1972

2.1 - :    ,       .   ( ?  ?)?   ?   ?

----------


## Mascara

,  ,       ,    ,     ,     ,          .
  -     / ,   ,       .
  ,    ..      ,       (((((

----------


## Rat1972

- , ,     ,     :Wow: 



> -     / ,   ,       .


  :yes: 
       -  ,      :Abuse:

----------


## Mascara

! 
      ,  ,   ,  ,   ,   !
     ,   ,     ,          ....
     , - 5 ,      6- !!!
   ,   ,   ,     ,  .   ,     ,   !!!
   (,  ,    ),   ,     ,    ,    ! ...

----------


## Nephila

> 310  18.04.2012,        - :
> "         ,    "  30.06.2012.
>    -  , ,         (   )   ?!?!?


,    ,            ,    ... !!!

----------


## Rat1972

> (,  ,    ),


,       ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ,            ,    ... !!!


   - ,  , ,  ...?

----------


## Rat1972

,         ?    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Nephila

> - ,  , ,  ...?


  ,    310  18.04.2012.  ,      ,  ...    ...

----------


## Nephila

> ,         ?    ?


 ? :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    310  18.04.2012.


*Nephila*, 
   -  ,       ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


  ,      , , - ,   ,   ,   ...?  :Smilie: 

   ,           -  -    ...?

----------


## Nephila

> ,      , , - ,   ,   ,   ...?


    ,      112  ,     300 ... :Embarrassment: ....

----------


## Rat1972

*Nephila*, 
      (-, )   (, , -      )    ,      ( )?

----------


## Plesen~

... ... :Wow: 
       ,   ,     .    ,   2010         .. , ,   "6",       :Smilie: )

----------


## Plesen~

> ,      112  ,     300 .......


 :Smilie: )   ,     ..

----------


## Plesen~

> -    ...?


    ,    -     .
     -   ,       "  ",             ,      ...

----------


## Nephila

> *Nephila*, 
>       (-, )   (, , -      )    ,      ( )?


  :Embarrassment: ....      ,     ...

----------


## Rat1972

> , ,   "6",      )


      ...  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> ....


  !    ,   ? ,      ...? 
    "6" -   -  , ...

----------


## Nephila

> !    ,   ? ,      ...? 
>     "6" -   -  , ...


  ,    ,   ,        :Frown: ...    ,    ...    ,

----------


## Rat1972

> ,


    ,    !  :Wow:        ,  ,      ...
        ,      .        - ,    ,    , ,           (        ,  ).




> 


        ?

----------


## Nephila

> ?


   ...  :yes: ...      ,   ,         ,        ,   ,         ,    ,     ... !!!

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   ,         ,


,       :yes:    -    ,  , ,  ,   ,          :Abuse:

----------


## Mascara

,       ...      !       ,   ,   ...
     "",    ,          !      ...

----------


## Nephila



----------


## Plesen~

> .... ..


        ..         ...
  (  )          ..

----------


## Rat1972

-  ,             (,  ,   -    )  :Frown:  
 -?      20- ?

----------


## Mascara

,     ,    ,  ,  ,       -.     .
    ,     2011  (!!!!)        2-   2.3    ,           ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     ,    ,  ,  ,       -.


  , , -...? 
 ,     ,          .         ...
 ,    20-  - ...



> ,     2011  (!!!!)        2-   2.3    ,          ...


,   -     ,         :Smilie:         /     :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

12-17  , .
 ,   "          ",  -        (.12)   ...?         1  .

----------


## Rat1972

- " " -     ,    ,    "   "?  :Embarrassment:              ,     ,      ...  :Wow:

----------


## Mascara

,    .     -   20- ,       ,   ,  ,    )
   ,    ,    , ..      ,   ,   ,     .     ?!

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ,    , ..      ,   ,   ,     .     ?!


...    ,          ,         ...   ,       "     " (   ).

----------


## Mascara

!     ...      ,            ,      !

----------


## Rat1972

> !     ...      ,            ,      !


       ,    ,      ,   -  ...

----------


## Mascara

,       ...  ,   , ..      ( ),     ,      .
,   ,           ,        !

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   ,           ,        !


,    ,      ,    :Smilie: 

------------
        2  .
  ,  . 5.1  )  )  -  ,     -   ,   500 . (    )  ,    ,     2.5 (.. -   500 .)...?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,       ...  !


 -     . ,   ,       - ,  , ,        (        "     ").

----------


## Mascara

)))
,          )

----------


## Mascara

> ------------
>         2  .
>   ,  . 5.1  )  )  -  ,     -   ,   500 . (    )  ,    ,     2.5 (.. -   500 .)...?


 ,   ,    2.3 ( 2.5)
   2011        ,  (((

----------


## Nephila

> 2011        ,  (((


... :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,          )


... , . 
  -  - ,  23   . . 
       13   -           .
    ,     . 13 - , ,     .

----------


## matergupp

! 
        ,      ?   ?

----------


## Mascara

.       2.3   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ! 
>         ,      ?   ?


     ...
  ,      "  ,     "  "    "    ?     ,      ,   ,  ,  - ..  ,         ...

----------

2011        ,  ((([/QUOTE]

    .....          500 (   ) ,    500 .    2.5.     ,               500 .(     2011.  ).

----------


## Mascara

""   !      .    .  ,      - ,  ,     14  . 
  -    ,      !
,      ,   ,        ,  .      ...

----------


## Rat1972

> 2011        ,  (((


    .....          500 (   ) ,    500 .    2.5.  .[/QUOTE]
...
,   ,        ,          .         ,     ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,      ,   ,        ,  . .


, -    ...
   -       - ,      ,    -  ...

----------


## matergupp

" "  .  "........."          2 ,    29 .       ,  ..........   ,     .  -          .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     .  -          .


     ,         ...     :Frown:

----------


## Plesen~

> -          .


  ..
         ,        -       ,           ..  ..

----------


## Plesen~

,        , ,       ,      ,           ,  ,        ,     -     ,    -  -  ""     -  -  , , ,   ,  ""    ....  - , 

  ,              ,         ,      274 ...      ..

----------


## Plesen~

-   ,,  -     ,      . -      , ,,    ... 

     ,        ,     ,     ,     ..

----------


## Mascara

> ,        -       ...


,   ...         !!!     ,    " "     .

----------


## Mascara

> -   ,,  -     ,      . -      , ,,    ...


     18  ?!   !             ,

----------


## Plesen~

,    1
   ,  -

----------


## Rat1972

> 18  ?!


   -     1  ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,        , ,       ,


 ,    , , , -   -    ,    ,       ?      ,    ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    , , , -   -    ,    ,       ?** ,    ...


 ,   ,   7                 ,     2   3      ...

----------


## Plesen~

?        ,  ..           ...

----------


## Rat1972

(   ..)

----------


## Rat1972

22  2012 .  15-2638?       ( -),          ,      ...

----------


## Mascara

2012 .

----------


## Rat1972

,     ...  :Abuse:

----------


## Mascara

,           ,  ..    ?!
 ,       ...

----------



----------


## Mascara

> ,           ,  ..    ?!
>  ,       ...


 .    ,   -  .

  - ,             ?!     ?!

----------


## Rat1972

,   ,     1   ,    ( )  ,       ,      ,   ,  , ,     . ..    ,         ,         (,   ). 
   , , ,      ? 
, ,         .

----------


## Rat1972

,       ,  ?

----------


## Rat1972

,      (   - ).

----------


## Rat1972

,       ,     ...   . 
    ,   ...

----------


## Rat1972

" ". ,   7    ...     25, ???

----------


## Mascara

> ,      (   - ).


,    30  2012.,      -    31  2011 .  :Wow: 
  ?!?!?

----------


## Rat1972

> -    31  2011 .


,      ...

----------


## Rat1972

3000    ?

----------


## Mascara

.

----------


## Plesen~

> ,      (   - ).


  ..( )  ..     ,   ,        ..                538          ,            -  , ,  ,   ,   ..  ..         -  0503168  0503768  ..     ..

----------


## Nephila

> ,    30  2012.,      -    31  2011 . 
>   ?!?!?


,    ,     :Wow:

----------


## Mascara

!!!  ,      ,       31.12.11 ,      !!!!!!
,         2012      ,       :Wow:  ?!?!?!

----------


## Rat1972

> ,         2012


...  :be-be-be:

----------


## Mascara

! ,        ?!

----------


## Rat1972

...
 - ,    .
   - , ,        - ...
,      13   :Abuse:

----------

9- ...  ,       .....    14-

----------

-        ,         .....      ,   ,     ...        (     )

----------


## Rat1972

> 9- ...  ,       .....    14-


 .

----------


## Mascara

,  18-  ...

----------


## Rat1972

:Ireful:

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!  14-   25-    !

----------


## Plesen~

,      ..

----------


## Rat1972

> ,      ..


, , ,    ,      -      , ,  . (            ).      , .

----------


## Rat1972

20-  (     , . 2.1)    -    " " (       - , ,      ).
,      04  (      ,     ) - ,         ** ". ..   , , ,       ,    . 2.1,   ,   -     :OnFire:

----------


## Mascara

)))         :Wink:

----------


## Plesen~

,  ?    ..        ?   , ..       ,      ..

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


   . 
    ,     "   ",    (..  -677/15  18.05.2012,    30 !) -   -         "  "!         !  20 ,    ,      ,   22 .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  ?


,       -    - ,  .     ,    ,        ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ,


  ..    ,      ..

----------


## Rat1972

> ..    ,      ..


,           :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,


   ?    ,      ,    

      ..    ..

----------


## Rat1972

> ,


    ,  ,         -       ,   ...

----------


## Rat1972

31.12.2011,        ...?   " 31.12.2011"...?

----------

01.01.2012( ...               ),    ...               ,        ?       15-2966                   .

----------


## Mascara

,  ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ...               ,


    .    ,         20     .

----------


## Plesen~

,     
      -  ,        -     ,     :Smilie: 

        ,        ,    "" 
       ,   ...

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
 -       ?  31.12.2011?

----------


## Plesen~

,    ,        31.12.2011      ,    1   ,   ,      ... 
 ,     ?      ,       ?                   ..        -         ..

----------


## Plesen~

-         -     ,   ,, "",  .

  " "    -       ,    -.     ,  ,      ..      ,  ...

----------


## Mascara

, ,     ,    /   15 ,     !

----------


## Rat1972

> , ,     ,    /   15 ,     !


  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> -         ..


     -       31.12.2011...
, ,         31 ...?   -  " - "       , ..    ... (,  -   01 ,    31 ...)  -,  ,     31 ...

----------


## Mascara

,     )

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ,        31.12.2011     ,    1   ,


 ...   ,   :Wow:  (    ,   ...?)

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
  -     :Wow:

----------

.    .      25  ....     37   250 (    ....       (15 )     .

----------


## Rat1972

> .    .


  -     ...?
     -      ,    __..?

----------

- ,  ....

----------


## Mascara

, ,        ?!
      ,      ...

----------


## Rat1972

> , ,        ?!


 ...     ,     ,   ...

----------


## Plesen~

> 37   250


   ,  ..

     ""  ,       ,  , ...     ,        10 ..

     ..    "",    ,       4    ,        ,         ,        5 ,        ,

----------


## Mascara

,    ... 
    ,        ,     ,      20 ,     30  !!!

----------


## Mascara

> ,  ..
> 
>      ""  ,       ,  , ...     ,        10 ..
> 
>      ..    "",    ,       4    ,        ,         ,        5 ,        ,


  160   (((  19 .  ,   ...
,      ,     ,    ,   ,  .

----------


## Rat1972

.
  -      ,    -  ,     ?           ,      ?
 ,          ,      ???

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
,     ( )...

----------


## Mascara

,  ,    .             :Wink:

----------


## Rat1972

20  ,     15 ...

----------


## Mascara

,           ?!      ?!        ?!

----------


## Plesen~

,

----------

,    3000

----------


## Mascara

)

----------


## Mascara

*Plesen~*,   ,             ,   ,  ?!

----------

!      677/15 ,   15-2966     ,     .

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*,   ,


 ,   ,      ,      -   ..

----------


## Mascara

,    ,            :Redface:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    ,   **

----------

15-2966.        !!!!

----------

???    --- ?  " "      .,    ......(         21-, 25-  )   .

----------


## matergupp

,       .  .

----------


## Plesen~

..    500    ,   ,

----------


## Mascara

,      .,    ,  ,    ...
 ,    20-21  ...  

,         ?!  ,                ,     :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ,


      .

----------


## qwerty123qwer123ty

> .


   ?..

----------


## Plesen~

> ?..


       ,            ,        ..

      ""   - ,

----------


## Rat1972

> ,         ?!


 ,     :Wow: 




> ,


.   , ,      - ,    -  . , ,        ...

----------


## Mascara

,            ,        ,    "  ,   ", ..      ,    ,  ,  .,    ..

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
,   "  " -     ,    "  ". -     :Smilie:

----------


## Mascara

. (    ,       ) ?!

----------


## BorisG

*   ..*
http://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/20120619135013.shtml

 ,    ,   -     Microsoft,     .
   ,    ,    .   ,    ?
    ,     ,           .

----------


## Rat1972

> . (    ,       ) ?!


,  ,    ,           ,     ,      "  "          ...

----------


## Mascara

.          (   )

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     ,


,  ""   ...

----------


## Rat1972

> .          (   )


Wow!  :Wow: 
,           ...?  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ,  ""   ...


    ,           .

----------


## Mascara

> ,           ...?


,   .

----------


## BorisG

> ?..


 . 
      .
   . 

 IT   ,    ""     IT,    ,    ,     "",  ,  .         ,       ,     ,       . 
  ,     .       ,          .

    ,      -   . 
    ,     (  ,  ,    )    ,         .
-,  , ......,   ,      ,    ,          ,       ,    ,   .
     .  ,  .  

*Plesen~*  ,    ** . , ,          ,  -       ,     .      .

----------


## Mascara

...         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
      .
    -     ---3.         , -  ..    - ? -      ?   ..?

----------


## Rat1972

,       ,           (  ..)?

----------


## Mascara

- ()    ""   ,  ...         .
 ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Rat1972

> - ()    ""   ,  ...


.  -,      ""!          ,     ! 
    .

----------

10-00.    !   ,, ,   .    , !!!   ,     !

----------

+   --3 ( )       .   ..         .    .   ",    ?"  "      ,              "

----------


## Rat1972

> ",    ?"  "      ,              "


  :Abuse: 
  , ,   ,   ...

----------



----------


## Rat1972

-  ...
       .
 -   :



_(    ,    - )_

                     1  2012 .  15-2966       ,   **  **   ,       , ** .

   -???       ** ,     ,      ?      ,     ,  ...        .

----------


## Rat1972

.         .         :Wow:

----------


## matergupp

.     .  ,     .

----------


## matergupp

??    ""?

----------


## Rat1972

...

----------


## Mascara

*Rat1972*,         :Frown:

----------


## Mascara

!

----------


## Rat1972

> !


, , ,   ...

----------


## Rat1972

> Rat1972,


  ?    ?
 , -  ???

----------

.   ,       ,  1-     ,      25 .         .,     ,     ()      ().       -

----------


## Mascara

> ?    ?
>  , -  ???


    ,    ,    27-,   ....

----------


## Mascara

> .   ,       ,  1-     ,      25 .         .,     ,     ()      ().       -


  ,   ... -,     ,      !  -,   /,    ....
     ?!?!?

----------


## Rat1972

?? Ÿ      ?

----------

...

----------


## matergupp

??

----------


## matergupp

.     .              ?        ?

----------


## Mascara

- , -,  
  -

----------


## Rat1972

...   ...       ...  :Abuse:

----------


## Mascara

*Rat1972*,     ?

----------


## Rat1972

,           :OnFire:

----------


## Rat1972

> Rat1972,     ?


 .

----------


## Rat1972

?
..  ,           ,       . ,        ().

----------


## matergupp

( ).
       ""?   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ""?   ?


, ***, -     ""    -    :Biggrin: 




> ( ).


        .

----------


## Rat1972

.

----------


## matergupp

.       .  .

----------


## Mascara

> .


      !    !

----------


## Mascara

> ,


  ""      :Big Grin:

----------


## Rat1972

> !    !


, -  (  , ),       " " (  - ).   .

----------


## Rat1972

,        .

----------


## matergupp

---3    " 
"   .     " ",
    .

----------


## matergupp



----------


## Rat1972

> ---3    " 
> "   .     " ",
>     .


    -     ,     . 
matergupp, ,    :Smilie: 


, ***,     .

----------


## matergupp

22  2012 

:     1  2012 .  15-2966

!        :

-      ;
-                (  ..),           ;
-                      ;
-     ;
- *      ,      ,      (  ),         .
*  :Scare3: :

----------


## Rat1972

> -       ,      ,      (  ),         .


,       :Wow: 




> -                      ;


 ""        ,   :Wow: 
        "" ,    -  .

----------


## Rat1972

?  ,         ?

----------


## matergupp

,     ,  27

----------


## Rat1972

*matergupp*, 
   -  ,     ,  ,      :Wow:

----------


## matergupp

,        ,        .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,        ,        .


      -                   :Smilie:    -     ,      :Wow:       ...      .

----------


## Mascara

*Rat1972*,    ?!    ""   :Smilie:  ?!

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
,      ...
 -            ... , ,   - ,     ...
 ,     ,        ...

----------


## Mascara

,  ,        ...
 ,    ;-) !

----------


## Rat1972

,       (  - )  :Hmm:

----------


## Mascara

- ....

----------


## Mascara

*Rat1972*,      () -        !      .....

----------

"     "  " " .          15-2966.

----------


## Rat1972

... ,   . 
,     ...

----------


## Maxa-07

,

----------


## Mascara

.  ...            - ...

----------


## Mascara

> "     "  " " .          15-2966.


,   ...      PDF

----------


## Maxa-07

:  ...     ,     15-2966

----------


## Rat1972

> .  ...            - ...


     ???  :Mad:

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
,  ,   -.
   ,        ,   .
 -          .    ,        :Wow: 
 (      ,    )       (!) . , ,         .        (!). 
 ,     ,     -         :Wow: 
, ,  .
    . 
     -     -     -, ... " ",    :Wow:

----------


## Mascara

.... 
,    !  ..      ?!

----------


## Nephila

> 1  2012 .  15-2966:


,   ?!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    !  ..      ?!


  ,     :yes:

----------


## matergupp

.

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   ?!!!


      18     ( ).    -  ,    ...

----------


## Maxa-07

15-2966      ?        MK-677/15

----------


## Rat1972

-            ,      ,       -     ...

----------


## Nephila

> 18     ( ).    -  ,    ...


  ...     ...     ... ...   !

----------


## Rat1972

> 15-2966      ?





> MK-677/15


  -677/15      (   ).
 15-2966 -      .

----------


## Rat1972

*Nephila*, 
 -   .

----------


## Nephila

> -677/15      (   ).


 :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

*Nephila*, 
    - -    ,   ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ...


   ,    ? 

, ...    ,  - ,       :Wow:        (  )  .

----------


## Nephila

> *Nephila*, 
>  -   .


 ...kind_demon@bk.ru

----------


## Nephila

> ,    ?


...  ...    ,       ... :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

> kind_demon@bk.ru

----------


## Mascara

.      ,     , ..        - .
   ,     ...

   ,        )))    20 .

----------


## Rat1972

> 20 .


,    -   ...

----------


## Rat1972

***!          ??? .

----------


## Nephila

, *Rat1972*!!!

----------


## Rat1972

-        .
 , ,  ,       /,    ,       ???            . 
,          -  ,   ,       .

----------


## Rat1972

,        (   ),         ...

----------


## Rat1972

,      ...

----------


## Rat1972

3.      ,           ,   10  2012 .   2.5.     ,      500 . ,    (   ),     (        04.02.2011.  47),           ,         500 . .

    10  2012?     10  2012???

----------


## Mascara

!!!       ...

----------


## Mascara

> 10  2012?     10  2012???


  :Wow:  ?!?!     . , ..  -  ,          !      (((

----------


## Mascara

> , ,  ,       /,    ,       ???            . 
> ,          -  ,   ,       .


Rat1972,     ,         :Frown: 
         ((((( 
      / ,         ,        :Wow:

----------


## Maxa-07

2012?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?!?!


   ,   (  ,     ).

----------


## Rat1972

> / ,         ,


   .  , ,        . 
      ,           :Wow: 
         ,          .    ,          3000   -  ,   ,  ,            ,     - ..          :Wow:    , ,  , .       ...

----------


## Rat1972

> 2012?


  ,         :Wow:     1 ,    31  (    ,    20 ).

----------


## Rat1972

> Rat1972,    ,


,    ,        -   ...  .        :Razz:

----------


## Mascara

1  2012 .

----------


## Mascara

> ,            1 ,    31  (    ,    20 ).


       31 . 2011 .
     ,         !!!        ,  ..  ,      !

----------


## Mascara

,      !        .    ,    ,   - , ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

> 1  2012 .


   (   20 )?      31.12.2011.

----------


## Rat1972

> ,         !!!       ,  ..  ,      !


,      ,         ** ,   - ,  ...  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> 1  2012 .


     1 .    1 .    ,        ,                  ...

----------


## Maxa-07

28  2012 

:     1  2012 .  15-2966

.          ͻ ( 1.0.0.6)         ,   .
      1.0.0.5   .          ͻ :  /  .
 !!!!!!!

----------


## Rat1972

> .          ͻ ( 1.0.0.6)


,    ,    ...        ,    .
     ...  .. 
  ""    :be-be-be:

----------


## Mascara

,          !  ,   ,     ,     ,      ,    ,    !

----------


## Plesen~

,  ,           ..     ,
   .1  ..       ,       ..  ..            -..      , ,     ,        -     ,   ...

----------


## Plesen~

,     EXCEL        5    -  ..

----------


## Rat1972

-      3000 ,     .      ?       ,    -  ?

----------


## Rat1972

> -..


  ,             ...?     ()?

----------


## Mascara

,   ,     (       ),         -   ,  : , -,     ( ) ?!

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
 ,   (  ) -    .
    -        (      . ,      -  ,  ,  ,   ,      ,       :Wow: ).

----------


## Mascara

( )    -       :Wow:  ?!?!?!?!

----------


## Mascara

*Rat1972*,   ,     3000 ..         ,     ((((
       ,  ,      2.5,     ....

----------


## Rat1972

> ( )    -       ?!?!?!?!


      ...

----------


## Rat1972

> Rat1972,  ,     3000 ..         ,     ((((


,    ?  ***.    -         ,  .

----------


## Mascara

> ...


      ,  ,    ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

> 


 ""      ...

----------


## Mascara

.. 
  ,  ,    ,   . 
 .    ,     -...

----------


## Rat1972

> .    ,     -...


,        ...

----------


## Plesen~

> *Mascara*, 
>      -  ,  ,  ,   , .


  -    (       ,

----------


## Rat1972

> -


 , -1 (,   ),       ...?

----------


## Rat1972

Mascara,       
**,



> ,    3000





> )


    3000,    21 ,  ,     101  (   )...?

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
  , ,   ?

----------


## Mascara

Rat1972,     ,     !

----------


## Mascara



----------


## Rat1972

> 


       ?    ...?

----------


## Mascara

,     101 04,        (  ), ,    14_      "" .     .

            ,     -       :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     101 04,


               (   ,      101.03),    -     , ,    ...
,     ,  ,      ,       ...

----------


## Rat1972

...    ,       31.12.2011,           -    :Wow:

----------


## Mascara

)
 :Redface:

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
  ?       31.12.2011,         ,  . , -    .

----------


## Maxa-07

? 31.12.2011  01.06.2012??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rat1972

-,  -         ...?

----------


## Mascara

,  ...
  ,      .      .      .

----------


## Mascara

08.02.2011,     ...

----------


## Mascara

,  18.02.2011

----------


## Rat1972

> .


        ...        .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  18.02.2011


, .

----------


## Rat1972

-    .
 ,  ,     ,   -  ...   -  ,    ...

----------

?

----------


## Rat1972

,     .

----------

.

----------


## Rat1972

!            " "  1.0.0.7   :
-    ;
-  ;
-  ;
-     ;
-     ;
-  ;
-  .


          3 .
           1.0.0.7.


ppd@is-mon.ru     .

----------

.         ?  , ..      ....

----------


## BorisG

> -     , ,    ...


  ,      ,            ,         . 




> ,     ,  ,      , ...


-,      -  .      ,    . 
 -,    90%  .       .      .

----------


## Rat1972

*BorisG*, 



> ,      ,            ,         .


, ....  , ,       :Wow: 




> -,    90%  .       .


-    ... 
    -   ...

----------


## BorisG

> , ,


 .    ,      ?  ,  .    .




> -   ...


 ,  . 
 ,     ,  . 
     ,  ,       .   . 
   ,    ,  .   

   ,         ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

> .    ,      ?


  ,        ,     , ,      "-".     (    )  -   ""    ,        ...




> 


,     -  ...     :Wow: 

 ,      "-"       ...  :Mocking:  
     -       -6  ,     
  101.03 ,   101.04  :Wow:     -   (   )  ,           ...

----------


## BorisG

> ,        ,     , ,      "-". ...


.        .   ,   ,  ,      . 




> (    )  -   ""    ,        ...


    . 
  .    . 




> ,     -  ...


 , , . 
      . 
 ,        . 




> ,      "-"       ...


     . 
    ,   ,   , ,      .    .       .      ,   ...  . 

ps:   , -   .         ,    .    ,     .     ,       .     .

----------


## qwerty123qwer123ty

> ,...


    ,   ...



> ...       .     .


     ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ?


 ..      ,      .,      -    ,     ,   ,     " "..    -  ,  ,    ,            ,     .
    -,   "", ,

----------


## BorisG

> ...      ?


  :Wow: 
 ?  :Wink: 
     . 
    ,   , , , ,      .           ,        .
    ,       ,      ,   ,  ,          ,    ?
 ,    *Plesen~*,    ,    ,    .          .

----------


## qwerty123qwer123ty

> ..      ,      .,      -    ,     ,   ,     " "..    -  ,  ,    ,            ,     .
>     -,   "", ,


    !

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   , , , ,      .


 ,           ,      ,     -          .      :Wow:     ,   - __. 



> ,       ,      ,   ,  ,          ,    ?


,                    ...            :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...     **


  ,      .  :Frown: 
    ,   .       .

,     ,      -  . 
       (   ).  ,    -      ,        ,    . 
   ,    ,     - . 
 ,  ,  -  ,     .

----------


## Rat1972

> .


  :Smilie:  




> ,    -      ,        ,    .


.  ,  ,        :Smilie: 

*BorisG*, 



> ,  ,  -  ,     .


 . ...      :Wow:     - "--" ()

----------


## BorisG

> - "--"


 ,        .      ,  ,       (   )... 
  ,   ,      ,      ,      ... 
             ...

----------


## Rat1972

*BorisG*, 
        - ... -,  . " ",          :Wow:

----------


## Mascara

,      ,     ?!      ,   ,    ?!        .    ,   ,    ...
   ,   ,     !

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
   ?
  " "      , ,        ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ,    ...


 :Wow: 
*Mascara*,  ,     ,       ?
 ,    .      .     ?
        ,        ,  -  ?  




> ...    ,   ,     !


 ,      .  ,  ,     . 
    , ,  ,  ,        .

----------


## BorisG

-    :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> - ... -,  . " ",


*Rat1972*,        ,     ,     .        ,    ,    .  . 
 .     ,             .   ,  ,  "" (,  ) ,   "" (  )   .       ...      ...         .
 ....    .      . 
 ,     ,   -  , ,   8   24,   4,     2.    ?
     14   16.      .    ,    , ,  .
 ,       (, )  .    ""      ,         . 

 ,  ,     .

----------


## Mascara

> *Mascara*,  ,     ,       ?
>  ,    .      .     ?
>         ,        ,  -  ?


    ,      ?!       ?!  ?! 
       ,      ,      ,   ,         , -,    ,     .
   "  " (     ""),   447     2           .

----------


## Mascara

> *Mascara*, 
>    ?
>   " "      , ,        ?


 ,  10-  .    ,   -       ,     .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,


.
   -  " " -   ,    ,     ,    ,   .        -  ,     ,  -             " "...     ,        " ** " (  "   ",     ).

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
,  ,          -    ...   ...    ,          ...

----------


## Mascara

> *Mascara*, 
> ,  ,          -    ...   ...    ,          ...


.

----------


## Rat1972

*BorisG*, 
    .

----------


## Mascara

> -  " " -   ,    ,     ,    ,   .        -  ,     ,  -             " "...     ,        " ** " (  "   ",     ).


Rat1972,  .

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
.

----------


## Plesen~

> *Mascara*, 
>     ,          ...


   ..  :Frown: 
          ,   .   ...

PS    ,    ,     30

----------


## Plesen~

,  . -.

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*,
     500000   ,       2.5...? 
    -  ,      2.5   10  -  ,   ...     -     ...  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
  -       ?
     01 ,   ,         " "  31.12.2011,    20 ...

----------


## matergupp

Plesen~
  ,   500 ..   2.5......   01.09.?
   01.06.2011 .  .

----------


## Rat1972

> 01.09.?


    01.09,   **    2.5???  :Wow:   .

----------


## matergupp

,    .       .     ?      ? :Frown:

----------


## matergupp

,   500 ..,

----------


## Mascara

2.5    01.06,            500 ..
      1

----------


## Mascara

...       ?!

----------


## Mascara

> ,   500 ..,

----------


## matergupp

,      "" 
-3

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   500 ..,


, .
    .         ,       200.      500   ,         -     "   ".  -   ,         ""  , .

----------


## Mascara

> ,      "" 
> -3


  !          :Redface:

----------


## Plesen~

> -   ,         ""  , .


 ,        2.5

----------


## Rat1972

> ,       2.5


-  ,        500.,   ,        "  ".            2.3 ,     2.5...

----------


## matergupp

?
   ?

----------


## Rat1972

.

----------


## matergupp

*Rat1972*
      .

----------


## Rat1972

..., ,   1        " "  :Wow: 
      -...

----------


## Mascara

!
  1    "-"  :Wow:  ?!

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
   ()     ...  , ,   ,     ...?
 ,   " "  ,  ,  -     ... 
     , ...  ,   ...

----------


## Mascara

!  -   .
   .
  ,    ,  !

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*,     ,     ...

----------


## Mascara

,    ,       -

----------


## matergupp

,

----------


## matergupp



----------


## Mascara

*matergupp*, , ,    !

----------


## Rat1972

:Super:  
" -  ()   "
 :Lol:

----------


## Mascara

,  5     (     )

----------


## Mascara

,   ...       !

----------


## Rat1972

> 5     (


   3.

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   ...       !


     ,     ,   ,        , 10    ...    ..  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> , 10    ...


    ...

----------


## Rat1972

> 


,       ?   ...     -       ...

----------


## Plesen~

,        , ""  ,

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
      "",       ,      ?   2.3?

----------


## Mascara

,   .   ...

----------


## Mascara

> ...


  ,  !
,    ...

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
   ,    ,   , ?

----------


## Mascara

.    ,  ,-,    -

----------


## Rat1972

> .    ,  ,-,    -


       ,      ,    ...          ...

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
     - ,     ?

----------


## Mascara

. - .

----------


## Mascara

*Rat1972*,    .,    :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

,  ,   ,      ( ,   ,      ,    ),     ???  :Wow: 
    : "      (  )           ".
      ,  ",    "     .

----------


## Mascara

*Rat1972*,    ,       .

----------


## Mascara

,     ""  .     31.12.2011   :Frown: 
        ?!       ?!

----------


## Rat1972

> Rat1972,    ,       .


,   ,    -         pdf ?
          ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     ""  .     31.12.2011


...




> ?!


,         .    20 ,     ,    ,       1   :Wow:

----------


## Mascara

> ,   ,    -         pdf ?
>           ?


  .   -  ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

? 
",  ,  ,   ,   *.pdf,        ,       --3         __ ___________ ___.  __. __.   ___ ,   ___   ** ."
     ?   ,        -   ,    ** ...     ,  ...

----------


## Mascara

> ? 
> ",  ,  ,   ,   *.pdf,        ,       --3         __ ___________ ___.  __. __.   ___ ,   ___   ** ."
>      ?


  :Frown: 
   .
    ,      -     :Big Grin:

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
    - ,  , ,      -    ,      ?

----------


## Rat1972

,   ,   , ,        :Abuse:

----------


## Mascara

*Rat1972*,     . 
 :Frown:  ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


       - .      -  ,              :Wow: 
       "  ",   ""  ,       ,    ...

----------


## Mascara

,         ....

----------


## Rat1972

...

----------


## Rat1972

-  ,               ,    ...?

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
      ?
            ...       ,  ...?

----------


## Mascara

> -  ,               ,    ...?


    .

----------


## Mascara

> *Mascara*, 
>       ?
>             ...       ,  ...?


Rat1972,     ,   ,  - ,    . 
,            ,  .
    -           -      ?!?!           ,        !  ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## Maxa-07

?       ""     ...

----------

,     ""  .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,            ,  .


, .     ,      :Redface:

----------


## Rat1972

> ?.


, .     ,   .    , .

----------


## Rat1972

,       ,       :Abuse:

----------


## Maxa-07

89645077368 -    ..

----------


## Maxa-07

.....   .           ....    20.....       ..

----------


## Mascara

. (  )        .  .     .

----------


## Maxa-07

,   20-     ....

----------


## Mascara

:Frown:

----------


## Maxa-07

,           ?

----------


## Mascara

.

----------


## Maxa-07



----------


## matergupp

,   
  ,

----------


## Rat1972

> ....


?    ?

----------


## Maxa-07

,    ... .     .  ...         ,    ,       . :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ...


 ,    ?
 -   ? ,   ? ,  ,      ...

----------


## Maxa-07

...

----------


## Rat1972

.
-,           .      !
-,   ,          -  ,  , , !  :Abuse:       .

----------


## Mascara

,    !        ...
   ,    :Frown:  !   ,      ....

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    !


     .         :Abuse: 
         ,     ,    .
    ,       ,     -     .  , ,             , ,  .

----------


## marina1977

!!! ,  ,         01.06.2012 (..       )    01.06.2012???

----------


## Rat1972

> !!! ,  ,         01.06.2012 (..       )    01.06.2012???


          14 .
 , ,      ,  .
     -  .

----------


## marina1977

> 14 .
>  , ,      ,  .
>      -  .


.

----------


## marina1977

> .


   . .     (      )?

----------


## Rat1972

> . .     (      )?


    1  .

----------


## Rat1972

,  .
       .

----------


## Mascara

!

----------


## Mascara

!
        ?!  1 -   ?  2 -  ?!

----------


## Rat1972

> ?!  1 -   ?  2 -  ?!


 :Wow: 
    ,  : -  " 1" - , " 2 -  ".

----------


## Rat1972

> !


,         13   ,      ,  "            "  :Wow:  (    ,       2012 ).

----------


## marina1977

http://s017.radikal.ru/i438/1207/ea/a32b23b5d1c7.jpg
          1.0.0.9
  -  ?

----------


## Mascara

> ,  : -  " 1" - , " 2 -  ".


,    !
 .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    !


,  ,     . 
    ,  ,   " ",    1.

----------


## marina1977

*Maxa-07*,            ?

----------


## Mascara

> ,  ,     . 
>     ,  ,   " ",    1.


   ,  ,   -  ,  ,   -  -    :Embarrassment: 
   ,        ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  ,   -  ,  ,   -  -


 ...   ?        ...
" "     , , -,           .  -,        .

----------


## Rat1972

> http://s017.radikal.ru/i438/1207/ea/a32b23b5d1c7.jpg
>           1.0.0.9
>   -  ?


  :Wow:  ,     .    8 .

----------


## Mascara

> ...   ?        ...



 :Frown:  .....

----------


## marina1977

, ,        (  )?

----------

.    -  .

----------


## MAV_Nn

[QUOTE=marina1977;53759947]http://s017.radikal.ru/i438/1207/ea/a32b23b5d1c7.jpg
          1.0.0.9
  -  ?

    ,   8 .        ,             ,     -

----------


## Rat1972

> .    -  .


     ,     ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     -


...  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

...             ...

----------


## Mascara

,  ,     )))

----------


## Rat1972

""             ,   ,    . 
       -  ,  ,   ,     ?   -  . 




> ,  ,     )))


 , -      ,   ...  ,     ,   -   :Abuse:

----------


## Mascara

> ""             ,   ,    . 
>        -  ,  ,   ,     ?   -  .


       ,  ..   ,     ,  ,   ,      .   , -,        "".     ....

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  ..   ,     ,  ,   ,      .   , -,        "".     ....


    .
   -      (     -677/15)     ...

----------


## Rat1972

, -     31 ..?  :Wow:

----------

.        ()...

----------


## Rat1972

> .        ()...


,        ,  ...  :Wow: 
,    , , ,    ,  .

----------


## Rat1972

,       :Abuse: 
       -.

----------


## Rat1972

??
 ,       -  ,       (  ,       310 - 1   15 ).   ,         ,    ,    -677/15 (15   15 ).

----------

,   ,   15     .      .     1    (((   ,     -    ,     ,       1   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rat1972

, , ,     ,   -  .
     .
     -     -677/15,      . 
       -   ,       ,    310   -  -677/15.

----------

.   . -    .   ,       .     .  .16   .        ..... , ,    !!!

----------


## Rat1972

,   (), , __, - , , ,   - ,   .     ,    .
, ,    ,     ???

----------

.   ,     677/15 -     ,     ......

----------


## Rat1972

,  ,      ?
 ,        (        )?  "            "  :Abuse:

----------


## Rat1972

,      . 
, ,           ,   ,      :Scare3:

----------


## Plesen~

..

----------


## Rat1972

> ..


,  ,      -           -      :Wow:

----------

:Frown:       10-399  03.08.12??????????      ?)

----------

16, 17    01.06, 01.08 .              ,      ,     .     .....        .  ,   )

----------


## Rat1972

(   -677/15)        ,  "     *15*  2012".        310        1 ,   15- (    ,  -            ,   - ).
      - ,  ,      -    . ---  :Abuse:

----------


## Rat1972

14 ,        (  , )  31 . -      ,          -     .  ,   -677              310   . 
    ,       ** ,        (         ).
     10-940  ,        ,  ** ,   ,  *     01   01* .

----------


## Rat1972

,      ,   .

----------

> 14 ,        (  , )  31 . -      ,          -     .  ,   -677              310   . 
>     ,       ** ,        (         ).
>      10-940  ,        ,  ** ,   ,  *     01   01* .



     ,      ,       ()        01 .       "  "   1 .      ,    ,    ,     .     1 ,     15 .  !!

----------


## Mascara

,     :Big Grin: 
 :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

- , ,      ,    ,   ,   .  , ???

----------

,     ,      , -  ,    ????

----------


## Rat1972

,            ?

----------

> ,            ?


 :Wow: ....    .        -)

----------


## Plesen~

> ....    .        -)


              ? :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

.         ?

----------


## Rat1972

-   , ,     :Wow:

----------

,     ..?      10-911.xls

----------


## Rat1972

(  ).   ?

----------


## Maxa-07



----------


## Rat1972

-  3-4   ?         2011 .

----------


## Rat1972

,     -         (    ,    )       (   ).

----------


## Rat1972

10       . 
  -     - ,   ...?

----------

,   2 .   ,       (((((    . :Girl Cray: 
    -)

----------


## Maxa-07

.       516  03.07.2012?       ?

----------


## Mascara

.      .

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


    . 
    ,          . " ,  ".

----------


## Mascara

,   ))
     ,    .

----------


## Maxa-07

,  ( )       .

----------


## ouik

,    ,       ? d10@mon.gov.ru? -     ?

----------


## ksta

,    "" ,   -   ,  -  .    - ?          .....

----------


## ouik

,    .   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   ))


,   :Smilie: 
  ,     ,     ,      .    :Abuse:            ,     ,    .   -  , , ,   ,     .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    "" ,   -   ,  -  .    - ?


  ,    3     .        ,     , . ,     -     ....

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ,       ? d10@mon.gov.ru?


        ?  :Wow:    516    ...

----------


## ouik

> ?    516    ...


     10-1286  2  2012 . ( ).     ,     .

----------


## Rat1972

> 10-1286  2  2012 . (


 
---4 -   
---4 -  
 -    516.
 ---4  -    ?           .

----------


## ouik

> ---4  -    ?           .


 ---4    ,          (1  2).     .

----------

! , .      ?      ... .     ?

----------


## ksta

[QUOTE=;53828927] ! , .      ?      ... .     ?[/QU
. ,        ,

----------

[QUOTE=ksta;53829032]


> ! , .      ?      ... .     ?[/QU
> . ,        ,


 )))   ))

----------


## ksta

15        ........ 16 - .       ,         .

----------


## Mascara

,       (  09.10.2012  10-1371) ?!       ,       ?!

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
 ,  -  ?   ?!

----------


## Mascara

,      ,         .
     -    :Big Grin:  !  !

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
__,   ,    . 



> -


    ... . 




> ,


,  __       .  :Abuse:

----------


## Plesen~

-    ,
          ,          ,   ,    ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,          ,   ,    ?


  , ... ,    :Wow: 
" ", ,  ...

----------

,        ...    ,      -              ... ,      ,     , ?

----------

...          .........

----------


## Rat1972

-    (   ) __ . , _    -_ .  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> ...          ....


 .  516  -  , .    -  (     ,    )  :Wow: 
, -    .

----------

!!  ? ...  ...       -   ???         ????

----------

...     ??

----------


## Mascara

> -    (   ) __ . , _    -_ .


. ,      -  .

----------

> . ,      -  .


    !

----------


## ksta

?
   -    ,    , -

----------

....   ...            ?

----------


## ksta

:  ,         "      "       ..  .

----------

?  2012 ?   2011?

----------


## Rat1972

> ....   ...            ?


     ?
     .

----------


## ksta

> ?
>      .


2012-09-12_707.pdf -     12  2012 . 707

----------

?!

----------


## ksta

> ?!


 ,         .............

----------


## Rat1972

> 2012-09-12_707.pdf -     12  2012 . 707


-         ,     ...  :Wow:

----------


## ksta

"   .
    ,   ." -           12  2012 . 707

----------


## Rat1972

...

----------

,        ,  -  -        2 ...    -     .      ?

----------

> ....   ...            ?


!    ?       ... ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ...


  ...  :Wow:

----------

....       ....,   -      (  )

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
,     -...?     ?

----------

,    ... :        :       .

----------

-

----------


## ksta

> -


   ,        ,

----------


## Plesen~

Анализ затрат costs_stru.xls
 ,  :

  ( )        12  2012 . 707.

       (https://is-mon.ru)   "    ",   2 :
1. "      "
2. "  "

   "  "   "    ",         .          .

        "      ".

        ,        - https://is-mon.ru/pages/707metodzatrat/


:
2012-09-12_707.pdf -     12  2012 . 707
costs_structure.xls -  "           ,   "

----------


## Rat1972

> .


,   0, , ,    ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  :


 -.




> ,        -


,  ,   ...          .
  , , -   ...  :Abuse:

----------


## Rat1972

. ..      "  "  :Super:

----------


## Plesen~

Приказ МОН 2012-09-12_707.pdf


> ...


      -  ,

----------

-      ....    -       ?

----------


## Mascara

,    ,        .

----------



----------


## ksta

> ,    ,        .


   -

----------

2011 ?

----------

> -


          ?  2   ?

----------

,    ?

----------


## ksta

> 2011 ?


   2011

----------


## ksta

> 2011 ?


   2011

----------


## ksta

> ,    ?


    ,    Plesen~

----------

...

----------


## Rat1972

-  ...    ...

----------


## Maxa-07

" "    ..... , 
 .    ?

----------


## ksta

> " "    ..... , 
>  .    ?


 ,     ,  ,

----------


## Maxa-07

.    .

----------


## Mascara

,   -      .
,   ?
 -  ,   
 :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
   ?  ,  .  ?

   ,     .   ,      . , ,    1  ?            ,           ...?

----------


## Mascara

,   .
    ...
     ,   1 ,        -    :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> -


?  -  ...  .
     ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

,    ,        ,    ,     ,     -          :Wow:         -   ,   447        :Wow: 
   ,         :Wow:

----------


## Maxa-07

.     - "         01  2012"

----------


## Mascara

. ,       ,     .          ,      ...       447      :Frown:

----------


## ksta

> *Mascara*, 
>    ?  ,  .  ?
> 
>    ,     .   ,      . , ,    1  ?            ,           ...?


  (.)             :   "            - 4 ;          01  2012 "

----------


## Rat1972

> ,       ,     .


     ?

----------


## Rat1972

> 01  2012 "


,   ,  2     ?   ,  - .

----------

> ,   ,  2     ?   ,  - .


   .  2 ..........

----------


## Mascara

> ?


, ,   ,    ,   . ,     .

----------


## ksta

> ,   ,  2     ?   ,  - .


  ,          ,          ?    ,

----------


## Rat1972

> .  2 ..........


  2    ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,


- ,  ...

----------

> - ,  ...


  -  2    -      -         ""

----------


## Rat1972

> 2


2    - ,   ,     .
  , ...

----------

..    -

----------

_)   ,  ,         -   .            .      ,  .      .  .           ,    ,        . . .  (((((

----------


## Rat1972

> .


 ,    ? ,  ,   - ...
( ,  ,   ,    )

----------


## Mascara

.

----------

Rat1972
 ,    ? ,  ,   - ...
( ,  ,   ,    ) 

Mascara
      . 

 ,  .          ,   ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  .          ,   ...


 .     ,    .

----------

> .     ,    .


,  .           ,    .    .     .     ))) ))

----------


## Rat1972

,       (  ,   , ).

----------

> ,       (  ,   , ).


!   .     ,     ,      _)))

----------


## Rat1972

-    .       ,   ,  -     . 
          -  ,  ,     . 
,        ,      . 
    , , .
   ,        .

----------

> -    .       ,   ,  -     . 
>           -  ,  ,     . 
> ,        ,      . 
>     , , .
>    ,        .


!!!

----------

,          -         -               1 ?

----------

!      ,      ?))

----------

> !      ,      ?))


    - .     .

----------


## ksta

> ,          -         -               1 ?


    ?       ,  -          "          1,2,3  .          ."

----------

> ?       ,  -          "          1,2,3  .          ."


,        -              -     -       ,     2-5   -

----------


## ksta

> ,        -              -     -       ,     2-5   -


,    ,            03.10.2012

----------

> ,    ,            03.10.2012


       ...   -      - ...   -             ....

----------


## Rat1972

> - .     .


    - ,       ,      ,     ,        :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> 


     ?
        60...

----------

> ?
>         60...


 60....819    3 ...... 218

----------

> - ,       ,      ,     ,


....    ?        ...

----------

......

----------

...   ,  .     .   .  ,   ,  ... ,  ,   .   .    ))))...

----------

....       ????????7   7????

----------

,  ..     !      ....

----------

...  ..........

----------


## Rat1972

> 60....819    3 ...... 218


   80 ,    -        ...  :Wow:

----------

> 80 ,    -        ...


))      -    ))))))     ...

----------


## Rat1972

> -    ))))))


 ,     ?       ?

----------

-    ...218    -    -  -   )

----------


## Rat1972

> -   )


  !

----------

...     .   ?      ?

----------


## Rat1972

, ,  ? 
   2-    :Wow:

----------

...         ?)))))

----------


## Rat1972

> ...         ?)))))


  ?     ?   -... ,   :Wow: 
    - ,  -,     - , ,     ,    . ,  ,    -    -     ... , ,     .

----------

...  )

----------


## Rat1972

> ...  )


, . 
        ,    -         ?

----------

-

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
        "    ",   ,  " ".

----------

!    ...

----------


## Plesen~

> , . 
>         ,    -         ?


 ,    ??      ,  ,      ,   3 ,           12 ,       ,

----------



----------


## Rat1972

> 


...     ...   ...
     -?   ?

----------

?

----------


## ksta

> ?


            .        ?   -

----------

,   15

----------



----------

?)

----------



----------

!  .,      .6 -    5 , (..    ) -  -, -     .  .7    6    6  ??

----------

,     -         ...

----------

?!

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     -         ...


 ,      ?        ?

----------

-

----------

?    ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?    ?


  .

----------

> .

----------

! -    ,      ???

----------


## Mascara

-   . . (495)629-32-82
 :Frown:

----------

-

----------


## Mascara

> -


     ...   ,    !

----------


## Rat1972

> ! -    ,      ???


          ,      ...?

----------

> ,      ...?


    .   _)))

----------



----------


## Rat1972

> .   _)))


  -   :  ,         ,   ,        ?    -             -      ,  .   , "" -  ,       ...

----------

> -   :  ,         ,   ,        ?    -             -      ,  .   , "" -  ,       ...


        ,       2011.    ,    .    ,    .       ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


         ,      . 
    3   ,    ,       2012  (      ),       .

----------


## Plesen~

?

----------


## Rat1972

- ""?

----------


## Rat1972

,    --     310  :Dash2: 
,   ,    . 
,            , , -,      ,   ?

----------


## Mascara



----------


## Rat1972

> 


,     :yes: 
  ,       . 
    ,      ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

, ***,            -      ,    310 -    !      . 
   -  : ,     ,        ,       ,       .

----------

> , ***,            -      ,    310 -    !      . 
>    -  : ,     ,        ,       ,       .


_)) _)

----------


## Rat1972

.
  (   ,    ),  __ .
    ???  :Abuse:

----------

,         ...  ,   , "       ( )",          ....       ?   ...      ,   ?

----------

-    !     , , ....

----------

?

----------

.                 ?

----------

,               ?

----------


## Rat_1972

.
 -    "      "              ( 310  18.04.2012)...?

----------


## ququrusa

-   .
!  ,       .        ,       .       ,            . :Wow:

----------


## Mascara

!       20  2017 .     . ))     .       ?

----------

